# Best Screen Wash To Buy Online?



## Voodooking (Jan 3, 2008)

I've been using cheap Lidl screenwash recently, but only because it was cheap.

With the snow and very cold weather recently, I need something that isn't going to freeze. I've heard good things about Fuchs Screen Wash Concentrate.

What's the best possible screenwash, and where can I buy some online?

Thanks


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Einzett, simply the best.


----------



## fergies_army (Feb 11, 2010)

freon warrior said:


> Einzett, simply the best.


As above ..... UK website @ http://www.einszett.co.uk/Winter-Care.php


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I thought the Lidl stuff (W5 brand is it?) was supposed to be quite well regarded on here?

Would be interested to hear what else is good though, aside from the one already mentioned.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I have defected to AutoGlym screen wash...been running it in weak dilution in the A6 and its still not frozen....leaves a just cleaned view out too...blown away.

I bought the 5l bottle off the rep, guessing its the same as the retail version.

I am converted!


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Autoglym Quick Clear Screenwash is good, or 303 tablets, one makes up a gallon of very good screenwash and you can keep them in the glovebox so you're never without. :thumb:


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the ASDA stuff that's just been on HotUKDeals worth £2/5L?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I have been using this http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_274583_langId_-1_categoryId_229902 from Halfords since last year. I used to use the Einszett all the time but it started getting quite expensive when you buy the screen wash and the anti freeze.

Its 3 for 2 at halfords on it at the moment too :thumb:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

I use the Halfords concentrated Lemon stuff. Works really well and keeps the screen nice and clear even in these icy conditions.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_220761_langId_-1_categoryId_229902


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Viper said:


> I thought the Lidl stuff (W5 brand is it?) was supposed to be quite well regarded on here?
> 
> Would be interested to hear what else is good though, aside from the one already mentioned.


stay clear:lol: from the W5 stuff,makes some mess of your screen :wall:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> stay clear:lol: from the W5 stuff,makes some mess of your screen :wall:


Fair enough :thumb: Must be my memory playing tricks then as I was thinking it'd had some good reviews in the past on here.

Comma stuff looks good for that price Johnny


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> stay clear:lol: from the W5 stuff,makes some mess of your screen :wall:


I found this of the Halfords Pink and Blue Ready mix screen wash....the pink stuff leaves a really greasy film which is bloody dangerous at night.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

freon warrior said:


> Einzett, simply the best.


+1

http://www.micksgarage.co.uk/ProdDe...utm_source=google_base&utm_content=&utm_term=

Buy in bulk and split it with mate's, we had a box delivered the other week and it worked out at about £2.50 a bottle.
Cheers
AC


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

ncd said:


> I use the Halfords concentrated Lemon stuff. Works really well and keeps the screen nice and clear even in these icy conditions.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_220761_langId_-1_categoryId_229902


I use that stuff but the Apple one, smells divine and works well


----------



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Is the halfrauds one ok then, if so what dilution do you suggest?>?


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

The small w5 bottles don't contain antifreeze iirc? I bought a 5l of blue stuff from Lidl when it was on offer a few weeks back, and it does seem to make a mess of the screen. Never found that with the small botes of w5. 

I normally use the Halfords double concentrate stuff in winter, good value for money IMO.


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

The W5 stuff is good if you use onl 10ml not the reccomended 25ml your right it does freeze ... but i add some IPA and glycol from work into my washer bottle to stop this.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> I have been using this http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_274583_langId_-1_categoryId_229902 from Halfords since last year. I used to use the Einszett all the time but it started getting quite expensive when you buy the screen wash and the anti freeze.
> 
> Its 3 for 2 at halfords on it at the moment too :thumb:


Ditto, I've just stopped using Einszett due to having to order the extra Anti Frost - I've just ordered a couple of these - should be here tomorrow - will report my findings, but I've heard positive things about it.....
http://www.cotswoldstore.com/product/Genuine_BMW__screen_wash_83120404495


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

Bought a 5L ready mix from halfords and has been sat in the car for a day or 2. Just checked it and it is frozen solid!! lol

I get some good stuff from my dad who works for BT. Need to get a more concentrated mix in to see if it works.

Used to have heated jets on the Vectra (nozzles were heated, not the pipes) and they were gash. Swapped for the Insignia jets and they do still freeze but as said, too weak a mix.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Another one for Einzett.


----------



## Lion (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if its sold online, but have a search for Miswa / Polyguard screenwash.
Most good motorfactors sell it, its the stuff we sell at work, good for -40 degrees. Kills and bacteria etc in the water, and smells ok.
Cheap too RRP £1.95+vat for 5L
I've been using it for years and have never had frozen washers (Y)


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

The W5 imo is better than the 1z kristallkllar(sp)

For winter i use Holts from Costco the Lidl stuff is awful!!! so greasy even at the proper dilution ratio.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

NickP said:


> Ditto, I've just stopped using Einszett due to having to order the extra Anti Frost - I've just ordered a couple of these - should be here tomorrow - will report my findings, but I've heard positive things about it.....
> http://www.cotswoldstore.com/product/Genuine_BMW__screen_wash_83120404495


That's the same bottle that the VW screenwash comes in. Probably same stuff.

VW stuff is really good. :thumb:

ETA: just read further that the BMW stuff is clear. VW stuff a very light blue colour, so not the same.


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

Del-GTi said:


> VW stuff is really good. :thumb:


I'd agree with this.

Does anyone know of anywhere online to get the VW stuff from? Or is it cheaper to get it from the dealers?

I'm going to be going through this a lot quicker now I'm mixing it stronger and with all the salt about.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Try ebay.

Though I think the dealer is just as cheap. Especially when you factor in delivery.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Just go to your local motorfactors and pick up a 5L bottle, will be the cheapest IMO as it's not a light thing to deliver so that bumps the price up.


----------



## maxtherotti (Mar 2, 2009)

+1 for vw screen wash its brilliant stuff


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

just buy the concentrated stuff from my local ces motorfactor £5 a gallon and dilute to whatever strength you need


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

After having my washer bottle completely freeze earlier in the year I bought a gallon of Comma Xstream and I'm mixing it at 20% which is good for about -8 but you can go stronger if you need to. I paid £16 delivered and I think thats good value as I'll get 5 gallons when mixed.


----------



## RobW (Jul 18, 2009)

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/p/c...h/concentrate-screenwash/?545772061&0&cc5_701

10L concentrate for £6


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I use 303 tablets and they are very good. I can't say about freezing temperature, here in Rome it's hard to be under 4/5 °C


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> I have defected to AutoGlym screen wash...been running it in weak dilution in the A6 and its still not frozen....leaves a just cleaned view out too...blown away.
> 
> I bought the 5l bottle off the rep, guessing its the same as the retail version.
> 
> I am converted!


-7 here at the moment and im using autoglym and its still not frozen:thumb:


----------



## A Fast Sloth (Aug 14, 2010)

-damon- said:


> -7 here at the moment and im using autoglym and its still not frozen:thumb:


It's -16 degC here and I'm also using Autoglym, and no freezing either!


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

A Fast Sloth said:


> It's -16 degC here and I'm also using Autoglym, and no freezing either!


-18 now and still not freezing :thumb:


----------

